# OGF "Buck of the Year"!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Attention OGF Hunters!

The OGF staff and Kames Sports are pleased to announce The "Buck of The Year" Program.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

It is a chance for your voices to be heard as this will be a member only vote.
Our hunting forums have been a great success and their growth has exceeded our expectations thanks to you,our members. 
OGF members have taken some very nice bucks this year.
Contestants,please enter your Buck pictures right here in this thread. 
Some may vote now,others may elect to wait until after the upcoming 2 day shotgun season and muzzleloader season.
Either way....Let's see who is crowned the winner!

The rules are pretty simple...
1.The Buck must be taken from Ohio.
2.Any bucks entered must be from the 2006 season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)
3.Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.
4.You must have a photo of the buck on OGF
5.You must be an OGF member to vote.
6.Do not vote for yourself
7.Only one vote per member.
8.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
9.Do not post in this thread unless it is to post a picture and enter your deer..
11.Voting closes Friday January 5th 2007. 

OGF thanks all of you for making this a great place! 
Good Luck!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Went the morning of November 11, 2006 with high hopes as the temperatures were 61 degrees at 5am and forecasted to drop to 48 degrees by 5pm. As I stepped onto the back porch of my parents farm I was greeted with a downpour of rain and some distant lightning. I sat until the heavy rain and lightning moved off (had seen the radar and knew it wouldn't last long). After making my way through the woods, picking a good tree, and getting settled in, it started sprinkling again. Not much happened most of the morning until 8:30 when a deer snorted up the hill and came running right at me. He stopped at 10 yards, just a button buck. Fun to watch none the less. After he worked his way off things were back to normal. More drizzle and a slight breeze. About 9am I sneezed and began cursing under my breath, when I heard a twig snap off to my left. Looking over at through the brush of a thicket about 60 yards out I saw what at first looked like one of the small basket rack 8 points I've seen around the farm. As he continued to feed closer I realized he looked to instead be a 10 point. I quit looking at the rack at that point because even though I couldn't see his entire rack through the brush I thought he'd go 115-125" and was good enough for me. As he came closer I kept hoping the wind would continue blowing on it's current course and amazingly, it obliged. As he slowly worked his way to 18 yards and then stopped Idrew back, settled my pin right behind his shoulder and sent the arrow on its way. Seeing it connect and watching him run away with crimson all down his side I knew he wouldn't go far. Sure enough I heard a crash and began blood trailing soon after because the rain had picked up. 75 yards later I could see the outline of his body, but still not his rack. As I got closer I realized he might be a bit bigger than I first thought. After carefully approaching and making sure he was down for good I counted his tines. 14 points including the burrs on his bases. The most impressive thing about his rack to me was the 6" bases. Grossing 162" makes him my biggest to date.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got this Buck on Sunday Oct.1. I took him with a Hoyt Xtech.This is my best Bow Buck his green score was 165 7/8


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I harvested this deer on my property in Utica, Ohio. I was hunting a stand that I placed back in September and it was the 6th time I sat in it. Never saw a deer until that day on November 12th. Buck scored at 140 1/2 (green). It will look very nice in the living room.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is my buck. Mainframe 8 with split browtine, making it a 9. Green score was 139 5/8, score by a professional scorer,not a home job like most,152 2/8 home score inches...lol He came into the field I was hunting a little after 7 am. He was going to pass in front of me about 80 yards out so I hit the true talker and it worked. He must not have liked the idea of another buck grunting in his area because he came straight to it. Well long story short he didn't offer a shot that I would have been comfortable with at 10 yards (he was that close for almost 5 real minutes, seemed like 2 hours) but he ended up offering a slightly quartering away shot at 15 yards. Muzzy passed through both lungs, deer ran forty yards, and then it was over. Quick and clean. This deer had some stinky tarsals already. Right after I shot a smaller 8 came within 10 yards of my stand and he didn't look like he was swollen or making many scrapes. But the smaller eight did come in to some doc's extreme heat and buck urine. First time I have used that stuff, and it made a believer of me.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

hes not big but hes my first ever!!!!! 8pt i got him up at alum creek.
started shooting a bow this summer and every other day i would shoot 20 or more arrows!!!
then nov. 11th at 10:15 here he came..about a 25yd shot. 
im still pumped up....lol


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nov 4th My Day started off getting to my stand at first light jumped a doe near my stand walking in.Not much happening except a pack of Coyotes around 100yards from my stand on both sides of me I think around 6 of them the way they were Barking back and forth.Had a Doe come out of the Swamp around 10:00am in front of me then she Went back in. Around 2:00pm had a small 6 point come walking thru watched as he moved on.Kept Telling myself to just be on the look out.At 2:30 heard the Tell tale signs of a deer Approaching to my left at 25 yards I seen it was a nice buck and the Trail he was on he was coming right to Me and this was the One.He walked right down the Trail with out a care in the world. At 15yards sitting in the stand he passed right by me and got Drilled with a Muzzy.He ran up the hill right behind me around 20yards looked Around and fell over.This deer was Taken on Public land and I thank the State of Ohio for having land we all can hunt.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i shot this buck on Wednesday of gun season. i had seen this deer many times in august and september with hopes of putting an arrow in him. i never saw him again until the day i shot him.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All of the pictures have a great deal of meaning to me and I congratulate each of you. Any deer taken with a bow is well deserved. This is the first time in 32 years that I have not deer hunted and I missed it a lot. All these GREAT PICTURES brought back wonderful memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

not the biggest but still worth a picture.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Small 10 Point.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

10 yards... let her fly and the MUZZY did the rest!

gun hunting is for the weak!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59292&page=2&pp=10

Here's the link to my deer and my story.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Man there is WAY TOO MANY BEAUTIFUL BUCKS on this thread for me to vote on one !!! WAY TO GO !! Congrats to everyone !!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i know i wont win but will post their should be young hunter of the year just jokeing good job to who ever wins shot this with compound on the 6 day of bow season i think


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

here is buildabuck's buck!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

This is the 10 point that i shot back on the 3rd of november. Not really much to the story, but i sat down in my stand at about 3 or 330 and about 20 to 30 minutes later this big boy comes in searchen for a doe. I gave him a couple of grunts and he came right in to about 30 yards. I put a perfect shot on him and he ran maybe 40-50 yards and bit the dust. A family friend did the taxidermey on this deer so it was a pretty quick turn around. He scored him betweed 140 and 145. And he weighed 200 field dressed


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

ohiobucks bow kill 10 point


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

I SHOT HIS BUCK ON NOV. 8th 14pt 19.5" SPREAD. I WAS HUNTING A EDGE OF A CORN FIELD IN MEDINA COUNTY. AT 8:30 I HEAR SOMETHING, AND SEE HIM COMING THREW THE CORN. WHEN HE WALKED OUT HE HAD A FULL CORN STALK ACROSS HIS RACK WOW! HE DIDN'T WALK THE WAY I WANTED HIM TO ( THEY NEVER DO) HE CAME TO MY RIGHT SO I HAD TO MOVE TWICE IN THE STAND TO GET ITO POSITION. HE LOOKED UP BOTH TIMES. I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO BOLT. I PUT THE BOW UP IN THE ONLY OPENING I HAD AND HE STEPED RIGHT IN. I LET IT FLY, HEAR IT HIT. HE RUNS TO THE TOP OF THE HILL AND STOPS. THAN JUST WALKS AWAY. I GET DOWN TO LOOK AT THE SPOT. FINDING NO ARROW OR BLOOD. I JUMP BACK INTO THE STAND AND WAIT A HOUR. I START UP THE HILL WHERE HE RAN AND FOUND MY ARROW COVERED IN BLOOD AND A TRAIL THAT LOOKED LIKE OJ WAS THERE. THE BLOOD GOES TO THE TOP OF THE HILL THAN IT SEEMS LIKE IT DISAPPEARED. I HAD TO LEAVE TO TAKE MY SON FOR BRACES. MY SON I AND A FRIEND. COME BACK 4 HOURS LATER LOOKED FOR A HOUR AND NOTHING. I'AM STARTING TO GET BUMED. THAN MY SON SPOTS A DROP OF BLOOD ACCROSS A TRAIL. WE START FOLOWING LITTLE BY LITTLE DROPS AND THERE IS MY BUCK. I WAS FIRED UP.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice deer EMRbucks---sounds like you thought OJ was guilty!!! lots of nice deer on here guys well done!


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

monday eve of gun season. Been watching this nine point all through bow season. He had been running with alot bigger 12 point all year, but couldnt get a shot on him so decided this one would have to work this year.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Seems Like The Year Of The "big Buck" Some Really Nice Wall Hanger On Here. Tough To Vote. Good Job Everyone


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

heres my entry, story and pics in Bucks and Doe's fourm.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Heres mine.....its a beautiful rack.....big 10 pt


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll throw my bow kill into the hat.Bob


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Theres alot of BIG bucks on here, Put my buck to shame...But here he is 8pt...Im gonna score it tomarrow before I take it to the taxidermist...Perfect 8pt, I imagine between 125-135...


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Dale and Jerry had to help me with pics in Buck and Doe Forum..

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/909IMG_0105-thumb.jpg

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/909IMG_0106-thumb.jpg


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go Dawg:


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

My vote is for Build A Buck and her 14 pt. Not that I am prejudiced toward my niece or anything like that...LOL


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Putting these up a little late in the game but could not resist anther chance to show him off.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The vote is in!....Newfish wins a close one by one vote!

Thanks to all that entered.

Newfish,please PM me with your name and address so we can ship your plaque along with some nice OGF gear!
If the winner does not contact us within 30 days the prizes go to second place...Wallydog


----------

